
Ventoy: Boot different ISO files from a USB stick - graton
https://www.ventoy.net/en/index.html
======
graton
Seems kind of cool. I saw a video about it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QU1EjQ48H0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QU1EjQ48H0)

Basic idea is that you setup your USB flash drive with Ventoy. At that point
you can copy multiple ISO images onto the flash drive. Then when you boot the
flash drive you can choose which ISO image to boot from.

So you could have Ubuntu_18.04, Fedora 32, Ubuntu_20.04 etc.. on the flash
drive and then choose which one you want to boot. I'm interested to see if I
can use it for firmware updates of components.

